# Please upgrade LDC version to latest..



## zoujiaqing (Jul 24, 2020)

LDC 1.23.0 based on LLVM 10!


```
Frontend, druntime and Phobos are at version 2.093.0+, incl. new command-line option -vtemplates. (#3476)
    Min required LLVM version raised to v6.0, dropping support for v3.9-5.0. (#3493)
    The prebuilt Mac package now also includes prebuilt druntime/Phobos for the iOS/x86_64 simulator, making cross-compilation work out of the box with -mtriple=x86_64-apple-ios12.0. (#3478)

    AArch64: All known ABI issues have been fixed. C(++) interop should now be on par with x86_64, and variadics usable with core.{vararg,stdc.stdarg}. (#3421)
    Windows hosts: DMD's Visual C++ toolchain detection has been adopted. As that's orders of magnitude faster than the previous method involving the MS batch file, auto-detection has been enabled by default, so if you have a non-ancient Visual C++ installation, it will now be used automatically for linking. The environment setup has been reduced to the bare minimum (LIB and PATH). (#3415)
    FreeBSD x64: CI with CirrusCI is now fully green and includes automated prebuilt package generation. The package depends on the llvm ports package and should currently work on FreeBSD 11-13. (#3453, #3464) (new)
    Link-time overridable @weak functions are now emulated for Windows targets and work properly for ELF platforms. For ELF, LDC doesn't emit any COMDATs anymore. (#3424)
    New ldc.gccbuiltins_{amdgcn,nvvm} for AMD GCN and NVIDIA PTX targets. (#3411)
    druntime: Significant speed-up for core.math.ldexp. (#3440, #3446)
    iOS (incl. watchOS and tvOS) support has landed in druntime and Phobos (thanks Jacob!). All unittests are green on iOS/arm64. The prebuilt macOS package includes prebuilt druntime & Phobos libraries for iOS/arm64, for first -mtriple=arm64-apple-ios12.0 cross-compilation experiments. (#3373)
    LLVM for prebuilt packages upgraded to v10.0.0. Android NDK version bumped to r21. (#3307, #3387, #3398) (new)
    Initial support for GCC/GDC-style inline assembly syntax, besides DMD-style inline asm and LDC-specific __asm, enabling to write inline asm that is portable across GDC/LDC and corresponds to the GCC syntax in C. See ldc-developers/druntime#171 for examples wrt. how to transition from __asm to similar GCC-style asm. (#3304)
    Inline assembly diagnostics have been extended by the D source location. (#3339)
    Android:
        Revamped druntime initialization, fixing related issues for i686/x86_64 targets, enabling the usage of the ld.gold linker (bfd isn't required anymore) as well as getting rid of the D main() requirement. (#3350, #3357, ldc-developers/druntime#178)
        Reduced size for shared libraries by compiling druntime and Phobos with hidden visibility. (#3377) (new)
```


----------



## Jose (Jul 24, 2020)

Meaning the LLVM-based D Compiler. There are more than a few LDCs.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 25, 2020)

gpb said:


> Building LDC from source
> 
> Get to work.



Thanks!
I want get one txz use pkg to install it
I think LDC is very stable.


----------



## acheron (Jul 25, 2020)

PR 237427
I'm good to update the PR


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 30, 2020)

acheron said:


> PR 237427
> I'm good to update the PR


Thanks!


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 30, 2020)

If you have some time to share & need it so urgently, try to help the maintainer...


----------



## acheron (Jul 30, 2020)

LDC 1.23.0 is still in beta


----------



## zoujiaqing (Aug 19, 2020)

acheron said:


> LDC 1.23.0 is still in beta


It's released now ! 








						Releases · ldc-developers/ldc
					

The LLVM-based D Compiler. Contribute to ldc-developers/ldc development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

